# Filling water tank



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could inform me on how Autocruise fills the fresh water tank. Is it different from other manufacturers? 

Many Thanks


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just bought a Autocruise don't know if it is different from all but mine uses a low pressure device which fits to the end of the hose you cannot just use a ordinary hose.It also allows you to use a exterior pump to fill the tank from a container or connect to a mains.Hope that you can understand my gibbering.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

All the Autocruise range use the same system and provide the connectors with new vans to allow you to fill from a tap or pump in from a container. The added advantage is that no-one can pour anything in through the filler like petrol or diesel by mistake, or maliciously!

Peter


----------

